# QuickTimePlayer ausschalten aber installiert lassen?



## son-goekhan (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem: Seit dem ich einen I-pod Nano(4gb) besitze habe ich auf meinem Rechner I-Tunes drauf und damit auch den QuicktimePlayer. Soweit sogut funktioniert auch alles prima. Nur das Problem ist das wenn ich im Internet mir Videos anschauen möchte will ich das über den MediaPlayer machen und nicht über Quicktime. Ich hab in den Einstellungen(sowohl Quicktime als auch IE bzw. Firefox) alles nachgeschaut und ggf. Hacken weggemacht jedoch ohne erfolg. Die videos auf der HDD spielt der MediaPlayer ab. Nur das mit dem im Internet stört mich eben tierisch. Die einzige Lösung die ich bis jetzt hatte war den Quicktime Player zu löschen nur dann funktioniert I-Tunes nicht mehr.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
vielen dank


----------



## son-goekhan (12. Februar 2007)

Weiß denn keiner einen Rat oder ein Tip vielleicht? Bin wirklich am verzweifeln was das Thema angeht.


----------



## octo124 (12. Februar 2007)

Wenn keiner antwortet, dann hat den evt. keiner drauf? (u.a. ich *g*)

Teste mal folgendes:
QT aus dem Autostart entfernen ( ausführen - msconfig - rechte Reiter - Haken raus), abspeichern und neustarten.

Danach musst du im WMP bzw. IE klären (dito ahnungslos, da weder das eine noch das andere genutzt wird), dass Streamingsvideos nur von ihnen gestartet werden.
Den QT erreichst du über alle Programme, dort gibts evt. in der Konfiguration auch was, um ein erneutes Einschreiben in den Autostart zu verhindern.

Weiteres per Suchen dieser Dateiendung im Explorer (warum hab ich den auch nicht?), dann rechte Maus - Eigenschaften - Verknüpfen mit - und hier den WMP auswählen.

Wobei ein kleiner feiner Unterschied besteht - bestimmte Dateiformate spielt der WMP nicht ab, aber zur Not kannst du ja betreff der Dateiendungen der Onlinevideos uns Infos nachreichen.

Und evt. fragst du dich mal, warum zig User genauso wie ich für Win-Komponenten auf andere Alternativen ausweichen und fleissig nutzen. Versuch doch mal den Cache des IE mittels dessen Optionen zu leeren und schau hinterher das Ergebnis an, besuch hinterher die XP-FAQ bei http://www.winhelpline und belese dich zu einer "telefon.bat" usw. - dann wirst du wissen, was MS so von dir an Infos bekommt bzw. wozu diese Win-Progs. u.a. dienen.


----------

